# Suplimed Weight Gain



## El Mexicano (May 6, 2006)

http://suplimednutrients.com/ingredients.php

has anybody used this?!?!or ever heard of it or thinks it is any good...i gained 4 pounds the first week but the shit is nasty as hell...they use too much sugar u have to use so much milk to get rid of the taste lol..i slowed down on the intake..to gain slower around 1-2 pounds a week..but any opinions on this would be good


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2006)

yeah, it's awesome...I gained 46lbs of solid muscle in one month!


----------



## El Mexicano (May 6, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, it's awesome...I gained 46lbs of solid muscle in one month!


BS!!!lol seriously?!?! or u just getting my hopes up lol


----------



## scbz01602 (May 6, 2006)

He's making that up.


Try making your own shakes- not only can you form something that better pertains towards your goals (might want only muscle gain, might just want weight in general), but you will also be saving a huge part of your wallet.

Building your own shake consisting of whey powder, fats (natural peanut butter), and carbs (oats/dextrose and fruit) can be just as effective if not better for your body.

The product you showed interest in has over 600 calories per serving, but only 24 grams of protein... I find that rather strange. There is almost as much grams of fat (17) than the protein count per serving. Rather strange.


----------



## livingingbelize (Oct 24, 2011)

El Mexicano said:


> http://suplimednutrients.com/ingredients.php
> 
> has anybody used this?!?!or ever heard of it or thinks it is any good...i gained 4 pounds the first week but the shit is nasty as hell...they use too much sugar u have to use so much milk to get rid of the taste lol..i slowed down on the intake..to gain slower around 1-2 pounds a week..but any opinions on this would be good





it really works for gaining weight. i gained 4 pounds in the first week also, i used four scoops per day with milk and ice cream.  its the best weight gain supplement there is   HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R1balla (Oct 24, 2011)

wow


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 25, 2011)

I sense spam in this thread lol


----------

